# Colorado fire!!!



## Mike1950 (Jun 27, 2012)

I hope all of you guys and gals are safe from the fires-seems like pretty fierce conditions. Any stories or anbody close??


----------



## BangleGuy (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for checkin' on us Coloradans! Western Colorado is dry, dry, dry and it has been over 100F for about a week now, with more dry heat in the forecast. The Colorado river is running at August levels in June! But we are fairly free from fires for the moment :wacko1: It is terrible for those folks in Colorado Springs!


----------



## Mac (Jun 28, 2012)

:cray: Child hood home was Colorado Springs area, roomed the foot hills and mountains. Many of the Historic sites, buildings gone! Family there still, they are safe for the moment. http://www.kktv.com/home has good pictures.


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 28, 2012)

It is so sad. I worked at a camp as a teenager called eagle lake and help out at a christian resort calld the glenn. It was the most beautiful place I have ever seen even to this day,. I fear that it may be destroyed.


----------



## kweinert (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm here on the eastern foothills. My friend's son was on his way to work and saw the lightning that started the Flagstaff fire up near Boulder.

So, not really close and not really affected personally. There are people where I work that have been evacuated from the Colorado Springs area.

Just looked at the Eagle Lake site and it says they've closed camping for this year due to the Waldo Canyon fire. Looking at the map they don't look to be in a good place right now. From what I can see they're in the Mandatory Evacuation area.

The Glen Eyrie site says their campus is closed through at least the 5th of July, preliminary indications are that the campus is OK but they don't know for sure yet.

We were up camping near Walden last weekend and on the way back home saw the smoke and such from the High Park fire.

So far between 500 and 600 families have lost their homes so far in just the two big fires. All told we have 9 or 10 active fires here in Colorado right now.


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 28, 2012)

kweinert said:


> I'm here on the eastern foothills. My friend's son was on his way to work and saw the lightning that started the Flagstaff fire up near Boulder.
> 
> So, not really close and not really affected personally. There are people where I work that have been evacuated from the Colorado Springs area.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update Ken. I loved walking through the garden of the gods. Have you done that?


----------



## kweinert (Jun 28, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> Thanks for the update Ken. I loved walking through the garden of the gods. Have you done that?



No, somehow in the time I've been here I've not made it down there yet. Considering the number of other places in the country I've been to, that's a sort of curious observation.

Going to have to add it to my list of things to do now. :)


----------



## EricJS (Jun 28, 2012)

I hope everyone's safe, too. This is really sad for me. I spent many summers traveling to Colo. Springs & vacationing there. I haven't been back in almost 20 years & I've been saving up to take my family there. I hope the fires are controlled before most of the landscape & parks are consumed.:sad:


----------



## kweinert (Jun 28, 2012)

From an update:

*Structure protection will continue at Eagle Lake Camp.*

Looks like that one may still be OK, at least for now.

We were watching one of the webcams and saw something happen. From some smoke behind the hill we suddenly saw a big plume of black smoke and flames shooting into the air. Our guess was probably a house. It seems like the natural fuel burns with a grey smoke and it's the manmade fuel that kicks out the black.

Here's another URL that some might find interesting:

Google map of US fires


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes when we had firestorm in 92 it was so smokey that you could not see a block but when a house went up it was very black smoke did not take long though to burn a house. Burnt so hot that the appliances melted........... Hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 28, 2012)

kweinert said:


> From an update:
> 
> *Structure protection will continue at Eagle Lake Camp.*
> 
> ...



Thanks Ken, My father would send me somewhere to work every summer and Eagle Lake Camp was it one year. The work was hard but what a glorious place to work at. I would get up early and fish the lake and then an early morning breakfast and then off to work. Watching the sky turn orange and blue and purple in the evening was a show in it self. I hope it surives the fire


----------



## kweinert (Jun 28, 2012)

They just confirmed that at least 346 homes were lost in the Waldo Canyon (Colorado Springs) fire.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 28, 2012)

This is sad news. I havnt been to CO since I was about 13 years old but I remember it like it was yesterday. Spent a week in Colorado Springs site seeing and have been wanting to take the wife there for years. Beautiful, beautiful place. Hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 3, 2012)

My heart goes out to all of you folks up there and our blessings also, Linda and I just went through what you are going through here in Arizona, our state had the largest wildfire in it's history last year, the Wallow fire which burnt about 500,000 acres and our home in the White mountains of AZ was right in the middle of it, thank God our home is in a meadow at the foot of Escudilla Mountain and they stopped the fire 1/2 mile from our home when it got to the grass, so we know what your going through and we feel for all of you!!!!!!

Keep safe!!

Joe and Linda


----------

